# Thanks to all those who are willing to offer advice.



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been fighting de-railings as my engines transverse turnouts. Needless to say, I was getting quite discouraged. I am not sure, but I think that it was Cramden who said that he didn't attach his turnouts. Instead, he said, he just floats the turnouts and attaches the curved track only on the inside. I went back and did that today. Now, not one problem going through turnouts. This makes me quite happy and encouraged. :appl:
I have learned much from those on this forum and it is greatly appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Derailings get old fast. Glad you got them fixed. I have to agree with you on the help here. I would be no place without the S forum and personal help from flyernut. The
other guys have been helpful also. What I have found is there is a fix for all problems.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I have been fighting de-railings as my engines transverse turnouts. Needless to say, I was getting quite discouraged. I am not sure, but I think that it was Cramden who said that he didn't attach his turnouts. Instead, he said, he just floats the turnouts and attaches the curved track only on the inside. I went back and did that today. Now, not one problem going through turnouts. This makes me quite happy and encouraged. :appl:
> I have learned much from those on this forum and it is greatly appreciated!:thumbsup:


Thanks for the tip of the hat but AmFlyer was the one who explained how he put together his track set-up. I'm glad your engines are running better since you tried it out.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Thanks for the tip of the hat but AmFlyer was the one who explained how he put together his track set-up. I'm glad your engines are running better since to tried it out.


My apologies to AmFlyer! Memory is one of tfirst things to go and I cannot remember anymore. However, Thanks AmFlyer!:appl:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks to all for the continuing compliments. I just like to help out other folks whenever I can, especially here on the train forum..I'm no way as smart as Cramden or AmFlyer, but I'm still here pitching.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Thanks to all for the continuing compliments. I just like to help out other folks whenever I can, especially here on the train forum..I'm no way as smart as Cramden or AmFlyer, but I'm still here pitching.


I'm not so sure how smart I am and have learned lots of information from you and others who post here. One thing I am sure of is that I'll never come close to the amount of quality re-builds that you have done. I like to think that I'm always learning something new as it pertains to Flyer. That's part of the fun for me and the reason I enjoy reading these Threads and sharing information.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> I'm not so sure how smart I am and have learned lots of information from you and others who post here. One thing I am sure of is that I'll never come close to the amount of quality re-builds that you have done. I like to think that I'm always learning something new as it pertains to Flyer. That's part of the fun for me and the reason I enjoy reading these Threads and sharing information.


On occasion I don't reply to threads as there's no way I can add to the wonderful responses you and AmFler have given. Those responses are the ones I learn from, and I'm grateful we have such informed people here.We all learn from each other....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

We do have a growing group of contributors here. It makes the hobby a lot more fun.
By the way, the weather here today is severely clear with a wind chill of 75 degrees. Same is predicted for all next week. If anyone is planning a trip for a break from the eastern winter let me know.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> We do have a growing group of contributors here. It makes the hobby a lot more fun.
> By the way, the weather here today is severely clear with a wind chill of 75 degrees. Same is predicted for all next week. If anyone is planning a trip for a break from the eastern winter let me know.


You want a black-eye or something,lol??. It's a balmy 23 degrees here so I spent about 2 hours in the junkyard with my youngest son and his buddy scrounging for axles for his mud-crawler. I then spent about an hour in the garage pulling the carb off of my 39 Chevy for a rebuild starting Monday...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That '39 Chevy is worth the care it is now getting. I remember rebuilding a Quadrajet in freezing weather and replacing starters, water pumps, fuel pumps or rotted mufflers in cold weather. I had enough. Lived in north east and north central cities for over 40 years. I decided to stay here by the beach in Southern California.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

28 degrees here with wind chill 18 degrees but clear sunshine, not that it helps all that much. I don't miss working on cars as a career all that much so doing it outside doesn't enter into the equation. Spent the majority of my career working on imports which was fun. Though my Son In Law calls to get bailed out at times with his 78 F-250 4x4 that he bought to make extra money plowing and the rest of the family's cars on occasion. Visited Cal. a few times when my brother lived in San Clemente and also in San Diego. Great weather and some spectacular views along the coast especially in San Clemente. It was a real kick watching Amtrak along the beach.


----------

